# Having problems with the Acer p244W



## Neopopulas (May 11, 2006)

A few weeks ago i finally went out and bought the big 24" Acer p244W, very exciting (for me) and while it is a beautiful monitor for a good price i initially had some issues. For one it was initially very bright but i could fix that with the handy touch-activated buttons (more on THIS later)

The very first issue is the text. Text from the desktop is very narrow, skinny and almost pixilated. It makes it pretty hard on the eyes to be honest and doesn't look at all as good as my last monitor did (a smaller 22" which i still used as a second monitor with no problems), i get around the problem by using my second monitor a lot for that sort of thing, but i'd rather not. I checked around for the native resolution and it is set right, so my only idea is moot (just a little more information i'm running a nvidia 8800GT so it shouldn't be a problem).

While this was annoying, i could live with it since i couldn't figure out a way to fix it. However, recently - over the last two days - windows on my main drive imploded and i have spent the last two days getting it working again. Finally having managed to reinstall and finally boot - and begin the long and arduous task of reinstalling all the things i didnt even remember i had but still need, ugh - i have noticed a problem. The lights (and thus, the buttons) on the bottom panel (the touch-buttons, as mentioned above) no longer are lit. No lights (and i ran my finger across it to be sure) means no buttons, no buttons means i can't adjust any of the monitors settings.

The question i have is.. Why are those buttons suddenly not working? I haven'wet touched the monitor, but to be sure i checked and made sure everything was plugged in, power, video cables, etc, and i can't see anything that would have come unplugged or anything - or know of any buttons i hit - while i was moving things on my desk around. This monitor is only a month old at the most, though i suppose it could have started dying already.

Does anyone have any idea about either the skinny text (and how to fix it without choosing the 'cleartype' option for smoothing screen fonts as it makes text blocky and bold and really no clearer) or the missing option-buttons on the monitor itself? The missing options on the monitor are arguably a bigger issue, and one i might need to use my warranty on.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello, 

i would just return the monitor and get a new one 

it sounds as it is just defective from the start 

those sound as internal issues since you have another monitor that works fine !!!!!


----------



## starkwead (Dec 30, 2008)

I had just got the same exact monitor for Christmas from my girlfriend. The touch activated buttons worked for two days and then went out. I woke up turned monitor on and went to use the buttons, but too bad they weren't lit. I tried touching the area but they seem to be dead. I just got done e-mailing Acer support, since I bought my monitor from Newegg with no warranty.


----------



## jozzy (Jan 19, 2009)

same problem after only two months the button stopped activating and suddenly the monitor was dead. Technician told me the logic board of my monitor is dead and i need a new logic board for this p244w monitor. Acer has some serious problem with the logic board of p244w and i recommend that they should stop selling this model. Same time if anyone is interested in selling me a new logic board of p244w please contact me.


----------



## starkwead (Dec 30, 2008)

I just sent mine in to get it fixed. They haven't contacted me back and they received it a week ago.


----------



## jozzy (Jan 19, 2009)

starkwead any information from acer ? if you get please do update as i am also waiting to see your experience. life was easy but acer made it hard and busy


----------



## starkwead (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes I have a disturbing update. Acer told me to ship my monitor to them in Round Rock, Texas. I spent $20 to ship it there. I get no response from them telling me when I will get it back, and yesterday I received it. I take it out of box and look at it a few hours later, and it has hundreds of scratches all over it, looks like someone has been using it for years. I am very disappointed and I have posted another question to Acer. I will soon be calling them again, and if they do not help I will call the headquarters. Their support has disappointed me.

They did fix the touch activated buttons though, but I recommend you try doing this yourself since they do not know how to handle a monitor.

Hope this helps,
-Dave


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

this is veray sadding o here that they abuised your monitor like that !!!

if it was me i would go straight to the head quaters and compland and send some pictures along with it to prove your case 

also you could contact the place where you bought it and complain to the mand have them get incontact with the head quaters 

i am sure once the get new of this they will want to rectify this and make thing right 

Acer will want to keep the reputation of being a good freindly company that cares / plus it will show them the ethics of their employes in that department & maybe take action to 

with times the way they are they will want to keep their customers not chase them away / its all about the money and sevice these days

just let them know that you are waiting on a response befor you write your reveiws on the product & their service !!!


----------



## starkwead (Dec 30, 2008)

I called Acer today, and they blamed it on FedEx. They told me to file a mis-shipped form with FedEx. I called FedEx and they told me they cannot do anything until Acer files a claim with them, since they are the ones who shipped and packaged it. I called Acer back and they told me to wait until Monday for their international support to be open (I'm living in the U.S., not sure why they need this). They said I will get transferred to level-2 technical support and they will help me out.

Very, very annoying company. I'm not sure I will buy many more Acer products ever again.


----------



## jozzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Quality is never cheap and this phrase make more sense after i bought acer because the price it offered was cheaper than other brands with same feature. So acer should stop spending on advertisements and better provide its customer with good service as a satisfied customer is best advertisement. I ask acer to refund money to dave(starwead) or parcel him a new monitor or we will stop buying acer products and start blogging against this company. I also would like to see a website from acer from where i can buy components for my acer p244w monitor as my p244w is not working and i need a logic board for this model.


----------



## jozzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Few minutes back i wrote on acer forum regarding this p244w monitor. i searched for acer forum its there by name acerguy


----------



## starkwead (Dec 30, 2008)

Acer "Level 2 Tech Support" told me that my warranty does not cover cosmetic issues. So they are basically saying they can take sandpaper to your monitor and not get in trouble, as long as it functions. I will never shop Acer ever again, and I will highly recommend my customers to not buy from them. Very disappointed with them. I am still going to try and get it replaced. I am not paying for shipping again though!


----------



## BellaTAT (Sep 19, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but thought I would share the resolution that worked for me. According to the Acer support tech, it has something to do with electrostatic discharge. "The power drain would remove the static electricity in your monitor and would circulate proper signals through the circuitary."

Subsequently the tech had me:
1) Disconnect the Power cable from the monitor. 
2) Press and hold the power button for about 30 seconds then release it. (You will not see anything happen) 
3) Connect the Power cable to monitor. Make sure it is plugged in. 
4)Turn the system on as normal. 

Oddly enough, this worked even though I was highly skeptical. Apparently the electrostatic discharge problem can happen to even a desktop computer or any electronic device.

I'm posting this so that someone else who runs into this problem, gets a Google hit on this forum, won't have as much trouble finding the solution as I did.

Cheers!:wave:


----------



## todorojo (Jun 11, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! That totally solved my problem!


----------

